# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Khác Nhau Giữa Unlock (code) và Root là gì

## changmin629x

tình hình là mình đang dự định mua một em smartphone bên pháp, chính xác là của nhà dịch vụ orange telephone. tuy nhiên có 3 vấn đề sau đây còn lăn tăn cần giải đáp:

1 unlock:
có mấy trang trên mạng rao bán code unlock, vậy chỉ *cần mua code*, rồi n*hập vào theo hướng dẫn* thế là có một cái điện thoại *dùng thoải mái về sau* như mua môt cái đt phiên bản quốc tế phải không.- mình hiểu vậy đúng không?

2 root:
là *up bios, cài lại* hệ điều hành *android*. thì tự nhiên nó *trở thành* cái đt *phiên bản quốc tế*.- mình hiểu vậy đúng không??

3 nếu có điều kiện thì xài theo kiểu unlock code an toàn nhanh chóng, chính thống. nếu ko thì xài theo kiểu crack, root, xác xuất rủi ro cao. - mình hiểu vậy đúng không ???

chân thành cảm ơn!!

----------


## tunghk54

*trả lời: khác nhau giữa unlock (code) và root là gì*

unlock là cách mở mạng đt để xài đc ở việt nam! còn root là can thiệp sâu vào máy để cài nhìu ct và la,f cho máy nhanh hơn. giống như o ip thì mình phải jb để cài game

----------


## chevroletsg

*trả lời: khác nhau giữa unlock (code) và root là gì*

theo mình thì từ "root" được bắt nguồn từ kernel điều hành linux. root cho phép người dùng truy xuất, quản trị vào nhân hệ thống mà thông thường họ không thể tiếp cận được. hành động root có thể hiểu như một người dùng chiếm quyền điều khiển máy chủ, cho phép mình thực hiện các thao tác mà trước đây không thể.​

----------


## danlongthanh

*trả lời: khác nhau giữa unlock (code) và root là gì*

với lại root với unlock hoàn toàn khác nhau. ví dụ:
bạn mua iphone bản quốc tế đi. nếu bạn muốn cài thêm nhiều apps ngoài apple store thì bản chỉ có cách phải jaibreak (cũng giống như root bến android thôi) chứ ở đây bạn không phải unlock gì hết.
hay bạn mua iphone bản lock mạng gì đó bên mỹ..., có jaibreak hay không thì nó cũng không dùng được bởi mạng của việt nam (trừ khi bạn unlock hoặc dùng sim ghép). vì vậy bạn phải unlock mở mạng trước rồi mới dùng được.
mình lấy ví dụ iphone vì thông thường hàng xách tay iphone rất hay vướng vào vấn đề unlock này. hàng xách tay android mình rất hiếm khi gặp mấy trường hợp đó

----------

